# Need White Dragon image help



## sabrinathecat (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm planning on building a white dragon in maya (3d animation software). Problem is, the only images I can find are the 4th ed and mini. In my arrogant opinion, those look awful. By any chance, is there some place I can find nice scans of the original Monster Manual and 2nd Ed White Dragon artwork?
I know it sounds silly, but...

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 6, 2012)

Don't ask for scans of copyrighted material around here. Mods get testy about the word scan, even if the scanning is kept withing the bonds of fair use. 

Also once you do get the image, make sure to take inspiration from it and make a creation of your own. Don't just copy it directly. 

BTW if you just type "2E White Dragon" onto a google.com image search you'd find that image really soon.

Reaper Miniatures Deathsleet is a decent mini of a white dragon.

Here is a gallery of a enworld poster who has painted AD&D dragon minis, including the official White Dragon.
Miniatures - DRAGONS


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, those are pretty much the same images I found before. The only difference is that this turned up more images of cows, ancient coins, and other weird things that turn up in google image searches.
As I recall, the images I'm looking for only show about 1/3 at most of the dragon. Plus, this is Maya, so making it my own will not be a problem.


----------



## Quickleaf (Oct 6, 2012)

sabrinathecat said:


> I'm planning on building a white dragon in maya (3d animation software). Problem is, the only images I can find are the 4th ed and mini. In my arrogant opinion, those look awful. By any chance, is there some place I can find nice scans of the original Monster Manual and 2nd Ed White Dragon artwork?
> I know it sounds silly, but...
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.




You mean th black and white image? Dragon-- Chromatic: White Dragon (Monstrous Manual)

Otherwise you can get a ton of non-4e white dragons thru a google image search which look like a good base image for 3d modeling.

Whats it for anyway? A custom made mini?


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 6, 2012)

Actually, I hadn't seen that one before. I was looking for even older. But that does help.

Google search turns up a lot of images, but not the ones I was looking for.

I just wanted to build a dragon in Maya, and for some reason, I got fixated on white (everyone wants to do red fire-breathers). So I intend to build it, rig it, and animate it. Will make a change from the star trek ships, droids and mechs. If you go to youtube and look for magellanthecat, you can see the other animation projects


----------



## Treebore (Oct 6, 2012)

There is a website that has all the 2E Monster Manual images, is that something your looking for?


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 6, 2012)

*need white dragon image help*

that would be a big help
Is there one for 1st ed as well?


----------



## Quickleaf (Oct 6, 2012)

There's the lomion site for2e that I know of, just google "lomion 2e monster manual". Unfortunately for your purposes, I think they use the same black and white white dragon image as I posted earlier.


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 8, 2012)

IIRC the official 1E white dragon illo was just the head and neck with the jaws open.

Biggest, fullest 1E pic of a white dragon was Larry Elmore's cover for Dragonlance's Dragons of Ice.

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ma3fqylZnF1qet6pno1_1280.jpg


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, but the best part of it was that it was a profile, almost orthographic view. when creating 3d models, that is extremely important and valuable.
A friend loaned me the original monster manual, so I now have that image. Now all I'm looking for is the 2E Monstrous Compendium (not the same as the monstrous Manual)


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's the first image that I was looking for.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone interested in my progress:
Here are some renders of the skin.
Now I just have to rig the bones, joints, and controllers. Problem is, the instructions I have are for a humanoid, so I'm going to have a lot of trial&error. Very time consuming.
















When I have more to show you, you'll see it here.


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 16, 2013)

Amazing. It's a female, I'd say!


----------



## sabrinathecat (Mar 17, 2013)

"How do you tell? I mean, what sex a dragon is?"
"You could try asking. Very Politely."
--- I think the book was called Enchanter by Bailey.
I think I have the rig and controls 99% working. Now just a matter of binding the skin to the joints--seriously PITA (pain in the patutie)


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 17, 2013)

She's Snowstar. Probably sounds a lot more complicated in the common tongue though  And now i need to make an adventure with a white dragon in it.


----------



## Aeolius (Mar 18, 2013)

You could always rifle through the Dragon models at DAZ 3D to see if there is something you could modify.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Mar 19, 2013)

Where's the fun in using someone else's model? The whole point was to build my own.
And at this point, it's a matter of weight-painting (assigning the polys&nodes to the joints I want them to respond to--not always the nearest).
And hoping the rig doesn't break somewhere along the way.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Apr 19, 2013)

Time for some updates.
Have the rig done.
Now I'm trying to weight-paint (attach the vertexes to the correct joints in the correct proportion). Does not help that the tools do not work as advertised.
Anyway.


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 20, 2013)

*pets Snowstar* 

You are going to be one beautiful dragon.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Apr 28, 2013)

SnowStar still needs a lot of weight-painting, but here's a preview. Wings are about 1/3 set, and most of the back is now attached properly. Still tons of work to do.


----------



## Lwaxy (May 1, 2013)

Cool *feeds her a halfling*


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jun 24, 2013)

Still working on weight painting. Teaser
Enjoy.


----------



## Lwaxy (Jun 26, 2013)

Awww she's learning how to be a proper dragon.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jul 17, 2013)

New Teaser.
Enjoy


----------



## sabrinathecat (Aug 15, 2013)

Walk Cycle complete! Snowstar is out for a stroll. Thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Aug 19, 2013)

Running

Flying
Working on building the scenery for her cartoon. Treasure Hoard texture map now saving. Just a small hoard--she's only had about a century to gather.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone curious about where the project is now?
Well, I'm putting it together. At a slow bit that is going to take a while because of all the moving parts. But if you want a taste of what is coming, try this.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Dec 28, 2013)

It is possible, that at long last, I have finished. I'm rendering the whole thing now--will be some time tomorrow night to find out if everything is at last as it should be.
It has been a long year and a half.

Unless something unexpected buggers it up, I should be able to do the credits in a day, and finish the whole thing Monday.
Link will be posted here.

(oh, don't bother with the link above--old version, very incomplete. Took it down last month.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jan 3, 2014)

And it is finished!
And it will be going up on youtube in a slightly revised format later tonight (I hope).

Comments and criticism welcomed.


----------

